
An Exciting Day in IT - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/10/07/an-exciting-day-in-it/
======
noonespecial
Sorry, doesn't hold a candle to wa-wa-wa-windows-386.

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4915875929930836239>

~~~
jhaglund
wow. the only thing that could make that worse is imagining it screened in
front of an audience of suits, clapping and head-bobbing to her rap.

